# SINAMICS S120 Treiber STARTER BICO



## Softi79 (4 Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wie steuert Ihr z.B. einen SINAMICS S120, schreibt Ihr hierfür "Treiberbausteine" oder gibt es da was fertiges von Siemens? 

Gibt es z.B. einen FB mit folgenden Variablen?
IN:"Zielposition"
IN:"Geschwindigkeit
IN:Beschleinigung
OUT: Zielposition erreicht
OUT: Störungsbit
OUT Störungsnummer

Wenn es so etwas gibt, könnte ich dann so etwas bekommen?

Grüßle Softi


----------



## offliner (4 Juni 2008)

Schaust Du hier...
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/25166781


----------



## Softi79 (4 Juni 2008)

Danke den habe ich schon gefunden, leider ist der Treiberbaustein nicht offen, damit wir den auf unsere Bedürfnisse noch etwas napssen könnten, kann man den Baustein öffnen?

Benutzt Ihr immer die Bausteine von Siemens oder entwickelt Ihr je Antrieb einen eigenen Treiberbaustein? Vorteil hierbei wäre, das die Schnittstelle zu euren Schrittketten immer die selbe wäre.

Gruß Softi


----------



## offliner (4 Juni 2008)

Letztendlich ist die Standard-Kommunikation mit dem Antrieb ja kein Hexenwerk. Komplizierter wirds, wenn noch Parameter geschrieben/gelesen werden sollen. In dem Fall würde ich immer die Bausteine aus der Toolbox oder DrivesES SIMATIC nutzen.
Alles andere kann man über Kommunikation mit SFC14/15 lösen. Die Std-Telegramme sind im Handbuch beschrieben. Davon unabhängig kann man sich nat. auch seine eigenen Telegramme zusammenbasteln, kommt halt auch immer auf die Anwendung an...


----------

